
Ask HN: Is WhatsApp down? - Cyph0n
I&#x27;ve been looking online, but can&#x27;t seem to find anything. Is it being targeted by a DDoS?<p>Edit: Looks like DYN is being DDoSed. It&#x27;s the DNS for many sites including Twitter, GH, Reddit, and WhatsApp.
======
sashk
They aren't down -- but DNS they use seems to be down at the moment.

for me github, twitter, seamless and many other down. looks like it's dyndns
related, as it doesn't respond.

Google's public DNS isn't responding to them, but opendns (208.67.222.222)
helps here.

------
1mrankhan
as of now twitter, github, whatsapp - web down.

~~~
Cyph0n
Yep, just saw another submission for Twitter and GH. This seems like it's
huge.

